# Laptop Volume



## KenCP (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a Gateway laptop with a low volume, even at the highest setting. 

When I access the Volume Control setting (Conexant AMC Audio), I notice that the PC Volume slide bar is not adjustable. It is there, but it is light gray and cannot be moved. I can adjust all of the other settings, but the volume is still too low on most applications.

The PC Volume is set at about 3/4 volume. I think if I could activate it, I would increase the overall volume of the laptop.

Is there another way to access the PC Volume on a computer?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Wave and Master Volume should be up.

Also make sure you have up to date sound drivers.

Last thing, if youi have an external volume control, try that too.


----------



## KenCP (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

All of the control settings are turned completely up, but what is unusual is the control labeled "PC Volume" cannot be adjusted. All of the others can be moved up or down. 

I have never had a computer where "PC Volume" can't be adjusted.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

As above, reload your audio drivers.

If the correct ones are no longer present Windows default ones may give only partially operational functions.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i think pc volume is for the speaker inside the computer


----------



## KenCP (Jan 4, 2004)

Yes Tidus...I think the PC Volume is for the speaker inside of the computer, but I still can't adjust it with the Windows Volume Control.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What I meant was that the PC Volume was for those beeps, not for the main speakers on your machine that you normally have your sound in.

What applications are you refering to?


----------



## KenCP (Jan 4, 2004)

I am referring to the Sound and Audio Device Properties found in the Control Panel and on the taskbar at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well if your drivers have been updated then it could be a hardware issue.

When i asked about applications, I meant like Winamp, WMP etc. That's what i assumed when you mentioned it in your first post.


----------

